# One year of Taiwan Bee shrimp



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! I'm jealous man.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

So the lessons I learned from keeping Taiwan Bee shrimp:

RO water is not necessary, but certainly helpful in order to maximize baby survival. I use Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp GH+ remineralizer from Alphaprobreeders.

The genetics for most of the variations of Taiwan Bee shrimp are already in BKK/Panda. If you are patient, you can start with one variety and end up with many flavors of TB.

The "shadow" variant seems to be quite common. In my tank, the black and white Panda is less common than the Shadow Panda.

Red Wine/Ruby Red is much nicer in person than pictures indicate. As juvies, they are not colored up as well as BKK/Panda. As adults, they look amazing.

You can get some really nice looking hybrids if you use nice CRS/CBS. Some of my CBS hybrids have totally solid black on them. The white is not quite there yet.



Have a happy new year.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! I'm so in love with your collection right now! Thanks for sharing Eric! Would you be willing to sell any of your amazing Wine Reds to me? Hehe



EKLiu said:


> So the lessons I learned from keeping Taiwan Bee shrimp:
> 
> RO water is not necessary, but certainly helpful in order to maximize baby survival. I use Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp GH+ remineralizer from Alphaprobreeders.
> 
> ...


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice, thanks for posting. This is exactly what I am working on as we speak except that I have some baby tigers coming in this week as well.

So at the moment I decided that keeping CRS was no longer challenging so I purchased some Extreme Ruby Reds to add to the tank. They are doing well and I can see a colony taking off in the next 6 months or so. In order to complicate things even more, there will be tigers running around trying to get their piece of the pie in the same tank.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

what substrate is that?

sweet TBs!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are a few hybrid pics:


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

thats awesome.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

ADA Aquasoil Amazonia



Green_Flash said:


> what substrate is that?
> 
> sweet TBs!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow nice!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Very cool! I hope to have something similar to report in a year...


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

EKLiu said:


> ADA Aquasoil Amazonia


 have ADA Amazonia but it looks bit different, did you mix it with some other substrate?? 
Congratulation on your shrimp they are beautiful.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Awesome, what TDS do you remineralize your RO/di water to with the gh+, also what temperature do you keep your tanks at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

fplata said:


> Awesome, what TDS do you remineralize your RO/di water to with the gh+, also what temperature do you keep your tanks at
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 I would love to know this info. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 29, 2011)

What filtration are you using? Im running a double sponge filter + canister (with tons of biomedia inside)

Wondering if my new TB tank I am setting up is worth to go UGF...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Which way do you part your hair?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do understand if you do UGF, the life span of the substrate is reduced a good amount


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Which way do you part your hair?


 not his hair the shrimps hair


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Regarding remineralization, I am using the little 3 gram scoop included in the package which gets the water around 5-6 dgh and 100 tds.

Tank is 70 degrees right now and I keep it around 74 in the summer.

The little pieces of orange substrate is flourite. Its hard to plant stuff in AS since its so light, so I put a layer of flourite at the bottom to help keep plants down.

Filtration consists of 3 Eheim Ecco canisters chained together along with a purigen reactor and a reactor containing nitrate removing resin, plus another canister that is totally seperate. I really don't think all those filters are necessary, but I wanted to try a low flowing filter setup that would have encourage the growth of anaerobic denitrifying bacteria.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

What are your water parameters??


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Finally a success story in the US. Nice job on the Taiwan bees!!!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

jimko said:


> Finally a success story in the US. Nice job on the Taiwan bees!!!


I am liking this as well. Nothing beats "MADE IN THE USA" shrimp. :hihi:


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think there are now several people on the forum doing well with them. Nick is, Liam, Jorge Burriot, and I know Sean L from Summit Micro Farms has been doing really well in breeding them too.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Those guys look amazing, so let's talk about if you have any for sale =)


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on keeping the TBs. I have new baby Pandas (10) and hoping they will grow up to increase the population in my tank too.

Gotta Love those colors. roud:


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Which way do you part your hair?


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

I love the fact that you have assorted colors in the same tank, and don't end up all brown! Someday I may even understand your post... LOL


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Nuthatch said:


> I love the fact that you have assorted colors in the same tank, and don't end up all brown! Someday I may even understand your post... LOL


TBs wont revert back wild colors like neos when you mix colors.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesus scale resurrection going on here


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Jesus scale resurrection going on here



The thread has risen.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Bumping an old thread. If op is in forum please reply or anyone else. Op said RO water is not necessary so my question is that in what watee u use Salty Bee Gh+? In purified or some other water if not RO?


----------

